# set up fuzzy pics of Jitterbug (aka Hope)



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok need to decide which should go on my website

Side pic 1
[attachment=6:1dm5o3z2]My girls December 10th 064.jpg[/attachment:1dm5o3z2]

side pic 2
[attachment=5:1dm5o3z2]My girls December 10th 065.jpg[/attachment:1dm5o3z2]

side pic 3[attachment=4:1dm5o3z2]My girls December 10th 066.jpg[/attachment:1dm5o3z2]

front pic 1
[attachment=3:1dm5o3z2]My girls December 10th 067.jpg[/attachment:1dm5o3z2]

front pic 2
[attachment=2:1dm5o3z2]My girls December 10th 069.jpg[/attachment:1dm5o3z2]

Rear pic 1
[attachment=1:1dm5o3z2]My girls December 10th 051.jpg[/attachment:1dm5o3z2]

rear pic 2
[attachment=0:1dm5o3z2]My girls December 10th 052.jpg[/attachment:1dm5o3z2]

(yes it is a blessing being admin I can do more then 3 pictures  )


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow Stacey, she is stunning!  A very correct Nigerian Dwarf doe. :thumbup: 

I like Side #2 - Front #2 - Rear #1


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks I really like her -- stubborn brat she is! I plan to show her as a junior. Ok this may sound weird but when I went to see her I "fell in love" with her rear LOL it is so wide! I didnt even set her up she is just that wide in the rear.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a doll. 

I like side two also BUT it is hard to see her foot from yours. Front 1 and butt 2. that but short is very nice and sturdy. I would try to get her front feet facing forward if at all possible. They look like they are a little turned out.

I think it is all Hopes that are adorable. I just love my Hope also.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey...she is a very pretty girl! I like side pic 2 and front pic 1, the 2nd pic loses her length of neck......rear, #2



:wink: I'm pretty sure I told ya how much I just love those b/w goaties


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a real cutie...   

Side #1 - Front #1 - Rear #1


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Side 2 
Rear 1

Front 2, but if you can get her legs to look straighter then that would be better.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Side 2
> Rear 1
> 
> Front 2, but if you can get her legs to look straighter then that would be better.


haha

getting her to stand still was an exersize in patience i didnt have! :sigh: I used the timer on the side pics but the front ones i had to take while holding her.....she kept moving :angry:

Once she is clipped and all I plan to get better pics but for now these should do


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> getting her to stand still was an exersize in patience i didnt have! :sigh:


LOL, I know the feeling. :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Side #2
Front #2
Rear #1

Nice little doe. Hope she does well for you!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> thanks I really like her -- stubborn brat she is! I plan to show her as a junior. Ok this may sound weird but when I went to see her I "fell in love" with her rear LOL it is so wide! I didnt even set her up she is just that wide in the rear.


i know how you feel!! i did that with bebop.. she is a very pretty jitterbug stacey

i say side 1, front 2, rear 1


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys for your input. I will be adding her to my site soon. 

Thanks also for the nice remarks about her, I am goober excited about her potential. :leap:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I just had to say she is such a lovely doe!! Love her conformation!  She will probably do great in the show ring!


----------

